
  Algorithmic recruitment with GitHub - danw
http://www.hackdiary.com/2010/02/10/algorithmic-recruitment-with-github/
======
mbrubeck
Neat! I'm attempting to generate a ranking for Seattle now. _[Edit: Nevermind,
this Java newbie got bored trying to figure out jars and classpaths.]_ I also
didn't realize before that you could find users by their most-used language:

[http://github.com/search?type=Users&language=python&...](http://github.com/search?type=Users&language=python&q=location:seattle&repo=&langOverride=&x=9&y=18&start_value=1)

...and GitHub's own results are ranked by total number of followers, which
gives a simpler version of this article's "connectedness" measurement.

~~~
Tichy
It's not a requirement to do it in Java. Just saying...

~~~
mbrubeck
I meant that I was attempting to install and run the code from the article,
which is written in JRuby+Java and depends on a couple of third-party Java
libraries.

~~~
Tichy
Ah, I totally missed that he published the code. Thanks!

------
jey
Why betweenness centrality and not eigenvector centrality?

~~~
frisco
It's _way_ easier to compute betweenness centrality? Eigenvector centrality
requires inverting a potentially giant link matrix -- a notoriously expensive
operation, which says nothing of the additional code complexity needed to do
it properly.

~~~
frisco
Also, I should point out that his reasoning for betweenness over eigvector
centrality was given in a link in the article:
[http://www.stoweboyd.com/message/its-betweenness-that-
matter...](http://www.stoweboyd.com/message/its-betweenness-that-matters-not-
your-eigenvalue-the-dark-ma.html)

------
metabrew
This is awesome.

The full lists for SF and London are here:
[http://github.com/mattb/flotsam/tree/master/github-
recruitme...](http://github.com/mattb/flotsam/tree/master/github-recruitment)

Looks like I'm languishing at #27 in the London list, better get back to
work..

------
jimbokun
This led me to the JUNG Java library, which looks pretty cool. Thinking it
could be fun to play with this in Clojure.

------
Tichy
If it becomes more common, we might see GitHub being gamed or spammed by
people trying to create artificial networks.

